# Oral Tren vs. Injected



## B Lucky (Jun 4, 2012)

Is oral tren just as effective as injected tren?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Is oral tren just as effective as injected tren?



I don't think that is of much worry.... both are stong.
but methyl-Tren is MUCH MUCH more toxic to the body then injected tren and cant be used at a very high dose nor for very long (id say3-6wks where as Trene 10-12weeks is just fine.)
and injected tren is very strong and pritty safe and side free (side free for me, others go through HELL with tren)
I see no use for oral tren due to being toxic and trene being everywhere.

Are you planning to do an oral-Tren only cycle?

whats you stats?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2012)

5 days on oral Tren my nipples started to itch, you better be preppared for everything before you mess with that stuff, very strong side effects.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 4, 2012)

Eh. Maybe Ill wait til next summer and start injected tren.

I am currently on the OG super dmz

been hearing everyone rave about tren though, figured I would weigh the option.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 4, 2012)

if you dont want to pin, theres also a transdermal tren


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonscarinfo said:


> Eh. Maybe Ill wait til next summer and start injected tren.
> 
> I am currently on the OG super dmz
> 
> been hearing everyone rave about tren though, figured I would weigh the option.



I personally feel Tren is not to be messed with till atleast a few cycles down the line with test being the main part or atleast a base to it.
and first cycle being test  or test + something low in sides like tbol, proviron or mast.

Tren should NOT be what you start out with in my op.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> if you dont want to pin, theres also a transdermal tren




Agreed!

though I would just use TrenE myself.

If your new to tren use TrenA first go around, if you react bad with toomany sides when you stop in days it will be gone. with trenE 1-3 weeks you might be feeling it once stopped.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 4, 2012)

I will have to start planning this out for next summer then. maybe run a cruise cycle through the fall....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 4, 2012)

oral tren and injectable tren are not the same compound


----------

